# Timing of trigger shot, using frozen sperm?



## Day Dreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

I am due to have iui insemination on Wednesday at 3:30 and the clinic told me this morning to trigger at 9:30 tonight.  The last two cycles I triggered 36 hours prior, 42 hours seems very early to me.  

We are using frozen sperm and it doesnt have the same survival time as fresh sperm or so I've been told by my consultant.

I would love to hear anyone's view on this timing.  Also if you have used frozen sperm how many hours were there between trigger & insemination and did you have any success??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi there, every single clinic is different so you will find folk on here who have had 42 or 36 hrs or even less! 
We had frozen donor sperm both times and with IUI #7 we had the IUI at 26 hours after I think and got a BFP but it was chemical and then for IUI #8 we had the IUI 23 hours later and got a BFP and I'm 16 weeks pregnant tomorrow. 
However our clinic did say 24 to 42 hours so it really depends I guess on the trigger used and your clinic! They generally know what they're doing and you're unsure I'd give them a call and ask them about it! Good luck and I hope it goes well!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Ask1980, I know I should just trust the clinic but I think there is always that doubt & I know it is not an exact science.  After 5 months in a row of injections I think it is affecting my head and judgement 

Congratulations to you on your BFP, I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy and best wishes for the rest of your journey xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you! I'd give the clinic a call tomorrow just to confirm and you can always ask them to re explain why it's 42hrs they chose! I always had lots of doubt and would constantly question why they were doing things! But it finally worked in the end on our very last IUI so anything is possible and miracles do happen!!! Keep positive and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine have always been 41hrs (but the reason I have had bfns isn't linked to this) I did lots of research as I thought it was really late too but found several studies with better results at 42hrs. I also felt reassured by the fact that the majority of ivf patients have egg collection 36hrs ish after trigger BEFORE ovulation has happened.


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

2 BFPs from 4 cycles (now 23 weeks) and each trigger was 38-39 hours before, using frozen.

Good luck!


----------



## Panda Pup (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi,

My triggers have always been 36hours.  I just had my third IUI on Tuesday, using frozen sperm.  I did question the last time is there any chance I could ovulate on my own before the IUI and they said no.  So like yourself I just go with what they tell me to do as they know best.  As I said to my friend we are at their mercy no matter what they tell us to do we do it, if they told us to roll around in the snow naked I think Id do it if I thought it would increase my chances lol

Good Luck xx


----------

